# Aircraft crash



## Hunter Hawk (Nov 3, 2008)

Yesterday (sunday 2nd Nov) a replica Avro 504K suddenly lost power and crashed into near by trees shortly after take off, the pilot was un harmed but the aircraft was badly damaged, CAA are currently investigating the incident and no report has been made thus far. Such a shame when any vintage or classic aircraft goes down.


----------



## timshatz (Nov 3, 2008)

Originals had the same problem.


----------



## phas3e (Nov 4, 2008)

Make that 2

An Albatros Dv replica crash laned in otago

Replica biplane crashes short of runway - Otago/Southland - The Press


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Nov 4, 2008)

Not a good week for New Zealand aviation!


----------

